# Choice between Mcipollini and Trek



## Alex8 (Jun 8, 2013)

Help me to understand ,what the preferable - Mcipollini RB1K or Trek d 6,9 project one.-I tried MC ,but not possible to try Trek.about MC -I liked all kind one,but not so comfortable ,although I don't have any problem with my back,but some time we organize big distance tour-I don't know about the long time tour with that bike.for three hour quite good-fast,climb,down-very good,but all time you want to go up and do attack .it is very strange,because it is not of my style-but I am not tied during the ride and it is light to do that...
i heard about Trek d 6,9 pro one ,that it is incredible bike-very fast and very comfortable at the same time-today I need to define for me-what to bring?is it possible to suggest me something at that choice?(about price MC cost 9000,Trek6,9Pone cost 7000)


----------

